# Cough medicine



## LisaM79 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi,
Is there any cough medicine safe to use in pregnancy?  I am 25 weeks.

Also, is it safe to use Calomine lotion for skin irritation during pregnancy?

Many Thanks
Lisa


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

Sorry not to get back to you last week. Did you manage to speak to your local pharmacist or anothe rhealthcare professional about this?

In respect to the cough medicine then it depends what type of cough you have and hwat you are wanting to take? Without knowing the exact ingredients then it's difficult to advise plus there are so many brands and types on sale that it's too many to list/go through. IMHO none of them work anyway so your best to stick with a hot lemon, honey drink to sooth the throat if needed.

The calamine lotion is fine to use for a short time if necessary.

Hope you feel better soon   

Maz x


----------



## LisaM79 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hiya, no problem....yes I spoke to my Consultant who said that a simple Linctus medicine would be fine for my cough, although I mainly just drank hot water with honey & lemon, and also steam inhalation (with a little Vicks).

Many thanks for your reply x


----------

